

Zipcar's certificate revoked - goranb
https://members.zipcar.com/register/

======
freerk
SSL Labs analysis:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=members.zipca...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=members.zipcar.com)

They might have revoked the certificate themselves via the GoDaddy
webinterface by accident:
[https://support.godaddy.com/help/article/4747/revoking-an-
ss...](https://support.godaddy.com/help/article/4747/revoking-an-ssl-
certificate)

